# Help W/icd9 Chest Wall Strain



## lisacda68 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello everyone....I'm new to the list and someone recommended I post my message here......
My question is....what DX would you use for chest wall strain?  Some say 848.40 (b/c sternum is part of chest), some say 848.8 (for muscle in general) and then others say 726.52 (pain anterior chest wall)

I'm leaning towards 848.40....but I just would like others opinions or suggestions.  The doctor clearly states in his post DX chest wall strain

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Lisa


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, the first one I came up with was 848.40, same as you. I would code both the 848.40 and Pain Chest Wall - 786.52.


----------



## elenax (Mar 4, 2008)

if the doctor specifically indicates is a *'strain'* I would only go with the 848.40


----------

